# Sailing BVI



## juliehouman (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking for 1-3 people to sail the BVI in February. We have 3 people already going, the charter is through International Charter Services in St. Croix USVI. Cost is just under $600/person for a 3 night/4 day sail.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Can you break this down? What kind of boat, berths, food, drink, and anything else. This sounds expensive unless you are doing a* huge *cat.......*i2f*


----------



## juliehouman (Oct 22, 2010)

Its a catamaran, the price doesnt include food or drinks. Its not my boat, i dont set the prices, we are just trying to find other people to go with us to fill the boat, its through a chartering service.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Six people aboard a sailboat is going to be TIGHT unless it is a large catamaran or HUGE monohull.

It looks like it is a 44/45' catamaran from the *website.*


----------

